# Favorite Moebius kit picture?



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Send in your favorite picture of your favorite Moebius build up.
I realize that this will be an exclusive club, you have to have built one instead of just talking about what one should look like.

I'll send mine as soon as the tornado warnings ore over...yikes...









It's a re-run, but I really like this shot.



Steve


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

That's a GREAT shot, Steve! Who's. if not scratch, lighting kit did you use for this? 

Wayne


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Where is GI Joe...that imposter?!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

One of my many fun builds...THANKS MOEBIUS...:thumbsup:








Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

My favorite Moebius kit picture would be the pic of the Karloff Mummy kit in my left hand and the Karloff Frankenstein kit in my right....coming soon


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Here is one of many favorite Moebius kit pictures!

Thanks Steve!
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! Those are some great looking builds!
Wayne, Randy at VoodooFX built a smaller version of his Flying Sub lighting kit for me. 

Steve


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

I guess this counts as the three of them are their own kit now (and the only things I have *finished* )










Jim


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

gojira61 said:


> I guess this counts as the three of them are their own kit now (and the only things I have *finished* )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Very nice work......:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Jimmy B said:


> My favorite Moebius kit picture would be the pic of the Karloff Mummy kit in my left hand and the Karloff Frankenstein kit in my right....coming soon


Me too! Only I want me in the pic holding those rascals....or maybe big frankie....hmmm


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

My Favorite is the Big Frankie and cant Thank MoeBius enough for bringing him back from the dead for us to build again!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Couldn't decide between them so here's two:

View attachment 85196


View attachment 85197


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gojira, you really nailed those little kits! Wolfman, I love the Frankie too!
And Deadmaniacfan I love the monsterscenes! Great work guys!

I asked the wife for a Mummy..for F-day...we will see.

Steve


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

This one, I built old-school style. No seam work, hand-brushed with Testor's square bottle paints except for the Tamiya clear green on the face, hands and shirt tear. When I opened the box and saw that old-style Aurora instruction sheet, my inner kid took over. 

The Monster Scenes Frankenstein.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

My Flying Sub


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Gojira, you really nailed those little kits! Wolfman, I love the Frankie too!
> And Deadmaniacfan I love the monsterscenes! Great work guys!
> 
> I asked the wife for a Mummy..for F-day...we will see.
> ...


Thanks Steve!

I love that shot of your lit Flying Sub against the night skyline.

Jim


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

*Moebius Seaview diorama*

I am a big fan of Moebius, these kits are alot of fun. thank you Moebius
for making model building fun again.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Dang Moebiusman! What a great build up! I'm hoping one day to be able to get aftermarket parts to make that Seaview into the 8 window version. Ever since I first saw the Voyage movie, I wanted a Seaview to put in my office just like Admiral Nelson had in his!


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Thanx for your kind words, It was a fun build for me, glad you like it.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*My Invisible Man*

Here are photos of my build-up of the Invisible Man. It's a great time to be back building plastic models, Thanks Moebius!!! - DK Lange


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Here's my version of the Mummy. As you can see I added a nameplate produced by Fritz aka Headless Hearseman. I think it adds a lot to the model.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Here's my Captain Action 'Box Art' version. All painted by hand.
It's a great kit to build, went together beautifully.


----------

